# Inositol



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience regarding Inositol supplementation? I've been reading about it and it seems like something worth trying. Especially in cases with depression.

wikipedia:



> Some preliminary results of studies on high dose inositol supplements show promising results for people suffering from problems such as bulimia, panic disorder, obsessive-compulsive disorder, agoraphobia, and unipolar and bipolar depression.[8][9]
> In a single double-blind study on 13 patients, Myo-inositol has been found to reduce the symptoms of obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD) significantly, with effectiveness equal to SSRIs and virtually without side-effects.[10] In a double-blind, controlled trial, myo-inositol was superior to fluvoxamine for decreasing the number of panic attacks and had fewer side effects.[11] A double-blind, placebo-controlled study of depressed patients showed that a high dose of inositol (12 grams daily) resulted in significant improvement of symptoms, with no changes noted in liver, kidney, or hematological function.


I'm just curious if anyone has actually tried it out at 12g or above. if so, what was your experience with it? and how does it compare to SSRIs or SNRIs? and also how does it compare with other legal OTC antidepressants like st. johns wort or 5htp supplements (which IMO are useless)


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

12g is such an enormous amount to "supplement" anything with that I haven't really bothered with it. At those doses it also gets pretty expensive, especially for something with minimal evidence. If you want a legal, OTC supplement PROVEN to be an effective antidepressant, SAMe has an excellent track record and is used as a prescription antidepressant in much of Europe. Though like even the strongest, most effective antidepressants, it doesn't work for everyone.

Like 5htp, the implication of inositol and related chemicals in psychiatric disorders has been somewhat well-supported, but the evidence for its effectiveness as a direct oral supplement is somewhat thin.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Gave me some bad diareha, i stopped taking it and didnt try it again.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

You can buy 227 gram for like 10 dollar or so btw.
That's still expensive if you are planning to use 12 grams daily lol.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

i took between 5-15 grams a day for a couple days, usually in an inconsistent manner...it made me very sick. But i didnt take it long enough to see if it would help with OCD.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah you really gotta move up slowly with the doses on this one or youll get sick/diarea.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

damn....well, I'll save my money then. I've never responded to any OTC supplements in the past and i doubt this would be an exception.


----------

